# High CBD strain of weed good for DP..?



## lil P nut

So basically there is thc and cbd in marijuana. Thc is the psychoactive part that gives a head high and makes dp/dr worse for many people. Thc is what MOST strains are dominant in. Just recently though a few medical marijuana dispensaries are offering high cbd and low thc strains for medical purposes. CBD has anti seizure, anti anxiety, anti inflammatory and anti seizure properties. I feel like this could be really good for dp. I think only a few strains can be found and most are in california, colorado areas. I know the strain Harlequin is very popular high cbd strain.

check this thread out on cbd if interested.

http://www.420magazine.com/forums/medical-marijuana-lounge/147938-high-cbd-strain.html


----------



## kate_edwin

Somehow…I don't think something that causes it could help it. And I undertand you're saying it's like two dif things, but unless someone does some double blind on it, I'd say it's way too much of a risk of making it worse. I'm still on the stop smoking all together side


----------



## lil P nut

ok stick to your uranium filled antipsychotics


----------



## kate_edwin

uh huh. i only take those for sleep, and since lack of sleep can lead to death in my case, i'll take the anti psychotics


----------



## derkdiggler

haha, i grow the dankest weed out here in calli


----------



## kate_edwin

Probably not a good idea to admit to growing drugs on a public website…


----------



## forestx5

kate_edwin said:


> Probably not a good idea to admit to growing drugs on a public website&#8230;


I knew it was only a matter of time before someone figured out how to grow drugs on a public website.


----------



## kate_edwin

thats awful lol


----------



## TheStarter

All weeds with a high CBD percentage are used to relieve the pain for people with a Muscle-Defect (Muscle Disease)

Sure you can try to use a weed with a high CBD percentage in it, just don't expect to feel a buzz or something, its more like a pain killer.


----------



## lil P nut

kate_edwin said:


> Probably not a good idea to admit to growing drugs on a public website&#8230;


kate are you retarded, you can grow in california if you have a medical marijuna card....go take your 30 prescription pills a day and leave us alone


----------

